# Good free anti spyware and virus protection?



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

My hubby just came home with a new laptop with Winnows 8. I know it has Defender on it, but are there good/better free anti virus/anti spyware programs to use?

Sure would appreciate suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I like and use Microsoft Security Essentials. And its Free


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

microsoft security essentials is not available for win8. It is included as part of defender. 

imo, Stick with defender and use malwarebytes for malware. nothing else is needed unless you want a second opinion, then use housecall (online version) and superantispyware. Its all free.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

sobeit said:


> microsoft security essentials is not available for win8. It is included as part of defender.
> 
> imo, Stick with defender and use malwarebytes for malware. nothing else is needed unless you want a second opinion, then use housecall (online version) and superantispyware. Its all free.


Thank you Sorbit I guess I need to read up some :sad:


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for answering Sarla.

Sorbeit, Thanks! I put Malwarebytes on my new computer. Checked out superantispyware but it says it is for Win7. The only Win8 I could find is the prof. one. Am I missing something?

Just looked at Housecall. It has to be downloaded. Maybe I misunderstood when you mentioned free "online."


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Malwarebytes is an excellent protector, but the free version is only an "on-demand" scanner [which means that it doesn't protect your system all the time, it only scans for viruses when you manually run a scan]. For a free tool, it is very good as an on-demand scanner. It is my first choice as a secondary tool to use after your primary full-time antivirus has done it's best to clean up after an infection. If you've installed the "free trial" of Malwarebytes Pro, you will need to pay $25 at the end of the free trial. It's a fair price for a very good product - but it's not free.

As far as completely free real-time (full-time) antivirus programs go: I've used and recommend avast! antivirus, which runs fine on Windows 8 [I'm typing this from a Windows 8 laptop with avast! as the full-time antivirus]. I've run avast for the last 5 years or more, and it's rated very well year after year.

Avast has a completely free version, you just have to remember to continue to select only the free version when they offer other versions ("free trials", "Professional" versions, etc.) -- you have to click on the drab gray button for the free version rather than the brightly colored button for their retail versions. It's available at both avast.com and cnet's download.com (avast.com will, in fact, re-direct you to cnet's download.com for the completely free version).
______

Hope your husband enjoys his new computer. Windows 8 is pretty speedy on most all the new PCs.
. . . Gary


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Gary, I'll take a look at it.

Hubby is still in the frustrated learning Win 8 phase.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

> Hubby is still in the frustrated learning Win 8 phase.


:grin: lol


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

imo you really do not need to be running an on demand malwarebytes. You get the live protection with defender. malwarebytes IS NOT an antivirus as indicated. It is for malware. There is a difference. Defender is for both antivirus and malware. Malwarebytes is just a companion program. 

Avast good is but if you already have defender, you do not need it. However if you decide to install it, make sure you disable defender or you will have problems. There is nothing wrong with avast. It is good antivirus protection. I just wanted something installed that I can forget. 

as far as housecall, you will install a bit of it to run not the whole program. When you click on run, it will install just enough to run online. You DONOT want to install the full program because as with avast and other antiviruses, you do not want two on your system because it will cause performance problems. 

When looking at free protection always look and see if you will have to manually update, manually scan, if it has ads, popups or other actions that may be a nuisance to you. 

btw - free version of superantispyware will work with win8 and it does have live protection. I use it on my win8 computer.

finally everyone will be telling you something different. They will not all be wrong except how they view the programs they are NOT using  The security forum has a good sticky on protecting your computer. It is something you need to read. Avast, avg, avira malwarebytes, superantispyware, and others are all good programs so in the end you will still have to make your own decision.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

binkie99 said:


> Thanks Gary, I'll take a look at it.
> 
> Hubby is still in the frustrated learning Win 8 phase.


just tell him that as long as he leaves the computer on, he will not have to look at or mess with the metro. he can use the desktop just like win 7 - well with the exception of the start but there are third party utilities that will take care of that...

Good luck.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Sobeit! Wish I were computer literate and knew exactly what to do when but don't think I'll ever be more than a computer dummy.

He has been using the desk top. I tried it and have to learn where all the files, programs etc are hidden. Of course, I'm still using xp.

Sure do appreciate all the suggestions!


----------



## dominikjames (Jan 28, 2013)

.Try avast antivirus software for window 8.It is very slow .Now I am using the Comodo Antivirus Advanced 2013.It is really good and safe .


Up to date full protection from viruses
Fast cloud based scanning services
Easy user interface
24/7 Live tech support
Defense against all types of infections


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

+1 for comodo , adding online scans with alternating services and malware bytes free.


----------

